# Best Artist Share Site



## sean815 (Jan 7, 2013)

If a new Fullfilment site were to come alive. What kinda of share of profit plans, features, etc.. would cause the zazzle and cafepress store owners to jump onboard?

POD Store owners, whats your wishlist?

Please take this serious, I am gathering data for a large scale project.  So no wishes for magic unicorns or anything


----------



## sean815 (Jan 7, 2013)

Not many POD artists here?


----------



## Dan Bevis (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Sean,

I mainly use Redbubble and Society6 as my online storefronts atm [I do have a Zazzle one also, but it's my least profitable].

Just going off the top of my head, here's 2 things I'd really like to see from such places [or a new one]:


- An embed Shop / Cart integration feature / code as standard you could use on your site. That is easy to implement [aka I know basic HTML, but that's it - Responsive Design and E-commerce coding / programming scare the heck out of me]. I don't think any of these 3 use such, but I know Spreadshirt, at least, offers a Facebook Shop Intergration.

I guess they'd be an issue with lack of hits for the aforementioned services if your consumers didn't even have to visit it at all, just a streamlined version of it on your site or and social network profile. But still...


- More transparency in what the royalty fees are and _why_.
Society6, for example, only allow you to set a rate on Art Prints, leaving the rest of its stuff, Cards, T-Shirts, iPhone & iPod Skins, Laptop and iPad Skins, Tote Bags and Hoodies up to them.

I sell an iPhone case on there, which is $35.00, and I only get _$3.50_ from it. It's like frickin' peanuts [especially taking in the $ to £ conversion I have to do]. And I'd really like to know why they're so low etc., ya know?


There's likely more, but these are in the forefront of my head right now.

Hope that's of some help to your data gathering too. 

~ Dan


----------



## sean815 (Jan 7, 2013)

its very helpful thankyou.

API's are what your wanting but for most people who don't know how to use them, they kind of get unused. Your embedding idea is a good one. As long as the security is not compromised, its definitely a great feature if your on your own domain.

10% is common from what I can see. What would be acceptable and reasonable % to you?

Whats anyones thought on design contests? winner making higher % for a given duration, prize money, and more exposure from main site? This would be in addition to the normal store memberships.


----------



## Dan Bevis (Aug 19, 2012)

I guess 15-20% - I don't know obviously how much of that example [iPhone Cover = $35] is manufacture fees and profit for S6 [the remainder being $31.50 after my profit]. 

But I wish I did so I could at least understand it, hence my call for more transparency. 

No real thoughts on design contests. The few I've entered I haven't won, so meh.


----------

